# Best Anti-Shine Mattifier?



## Smokey Eye (Jun 10, 2008)

My skin is so ridiculously oily it's not even funny! I'm continuously searching for the best skin mattifier to put under my foundation. In the meantime, I have oil blotting papers, primers, mattifiers, but haven't found a truly good one yet.

MAC's Matte (in the black tube) may be the closest to what I like so you have an idea, but I want to try something else. It has the consistency of a smooth cream that's on the thick side.

Any ideas please!


----------



## paast10 (Jun 10, 2008)

The mattifier I swear by is made by Mary Kay - its called oil mattifier. It says it will keep you matte for 8 hours but I usually get about 6 hours - I have a very oily t-zone and just use it on that. I havent found anything better. it can even be reapplied over makeup to touch up and it doesnt make a mess because you dont rub it into the skin, kinda just smooth it on and it dries very matte. See if you can get a sample - not sure if Mary kay does that.


----------



## Smokey Eye (Jun 11, 2008)

Thanks! I'll definitely look into it! Any others?


----------



## Ashley (Jun 11, 2008)

You can check out Cargo's mattifier from their bluray collection. It has the texture of a primer, but it also mattifies.


----------



## Adrienne (Jun 11, 2008)

I'm curious about mary kay's mattifier. thanks for letting us know


----------



## Nick007 (Jun 11, 2008)

i think philosophy just came out with one "never let them see you shine" mattifying primer, maybe you can get a sample from Sephora.


----------



## Lisette (Jun 12, 2008)

Hi.. My favorite is Smash Box Photofinish and MAC Blot.


----------



## sooperficial (Jun 12, 2008)

I use smashbox photo finish, not sure if you've tried it or not but it's a HG for a lot of people!


----------



## andrrea (Jun 12, 2008)

My recs:

Smashbox Photo Finish

Philosophy's The Present

Cargo's Blu-Ray Mattifier


----------



## reesesilverstar (Jun 12, 2008)

Cool rec's. Is the Mary Kay any good?


----------



## juicejuiceox (Jun 12, 2008)

put some fresh lemon on your face before, this gets rid of spots as well as oil. This should dry it off a bit. Wipe it off with tissue. The body shop has good blotting tissue btw.


----------



## kyuubified (Jun 16, 2008)

I like Benefit Dr. Feelgood. It doesn't make my skin ridiculously matte, but just enough, plus it doesn't dry out my skin. The only con is that I know some people hate the smell and have had not so great reactions to it. However, it worked out great for me, so I guess it depends on how sensitive your skin is.


----------



## Smokey Eye (May 9, 2010)

OK, well since I last posted, I've tried the following (below) &amp; I like them, but I'm constantly on the lookout for better ones.

Laura Geller's Welcome Matte Skin Enhancer

Smashbox Anti-Shine

Any more new discoveries guys?


----------



## magosienne (May 9, 2010)

Makeup Forever's All Mat primer, and rice powder to set.


----------



## Smokey Eye (May 21, 2010)

I just got samples at Sephora for 2 others that look good:

- Cosmedicine Medi-Matte Oil Ctrl Lotion

- Murad Oil Ctrl Mattifier

But, someone on this board recently recommended Milk of Magnesia, which I tried right away &amp; it's working TREMENDOUSLY WELL &amp; it's cheap!


----------



## MakeupGirlie (May 23, 2010)

I second the Dr Feelgood suggestion. It works absolute wonders for me and I never go out without it. Plus, the smell has grown on me, i quite like it -fresh and nice


----------

